# A drawing of Athena



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Thought this would be a good place to share- this is a sketch I did last night of Athena:







 It's not exactly where I want it to be yet, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, that is so beautiful. It's like she's popping right off the page. And it's not where you want it yet? Artists are never totally happy with their own work. Tsk,tsk,tsk. Anyway, I think it's perfect. Wish I could draw as good as that.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh wow that beautiful! :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you, everyone- that means a lot!


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

BlackBirdSeesYou said:


> Wow, that is so beautiful. It's like she's popping right off the page. And it's not where you want it yet? Artists are never totally happy with their own work. Tsk,tsk,tsk. Anyway, I think it's perfect. Wish I could draw as good as that.


Haha you are so right. I never get to a point where I feel it's good enough.


----------



## Ratty_Mama2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Its so realistic. So pretty. You are a talented rat artist


----------

